# Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy deal



## arunks (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys i found this promotional news on the internet...

See it..

The one of biggest store on internet is going to offer a promotional deal on 14th frb only..

The details are::::::::

CRAZY DEAL RULE     
        - Can only Add to Cart on 14th February 2008, 7 PM(GMT + 08:00)
        - Only 3 units available
        - Only 1 unit is allowed for each purchase
        - NO advance booking
        - Every confirmed order is consider a unit sold
        - When 3 units are sold out, the item will no longer available
- Adding to the cart is not consider as order confirmed. You shall need to checkout and confirm the order to be considered as sold to you.
- No need to pay first, just complete to the last step of checkout process to confirm your order. You may make payment afterward
        - All team members of ipmart.com are not allowed to participate in this Crazy Deal to ensure fairness to all customers.

See here

*www.ipmart.com/main/page.php?&page=hm_crazy_deal


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Might be useful but only 3 in quantity, so kinda impossible to get...


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Why only 3 units ? that guy doesn't need no more money


----------



## Edburg (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

i bet this is a kind of marketing/advertising campaign for the site....as they will gain popularity wiht just $1500(3 * PS3)...

this is ultra cheap way instead of making ads....


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



Edburg said:


> i bet this is a kind of marketing/advertising campaign for the site....as they will gain popularity wiht just $1500(3 * PS3)...
> 
> this is ultra cheap way instead of making ads....


obviously


----------



## Indyan (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

nice promotionsl idea


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

ZOMG. Is that 14th feb greenwhich time?


----------



## Voldy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Nice way to promote their site


----------



## arunks (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

and guys for ur kind information ...they have already given 3 iphones in 9.90$(approx. rs.400) each on 12th december...the guys getting them are really lucky..


----------



## fuglycious (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

I will give a try, that's just ten bucks man. Maybe i can be the lucky one to get that PS3. hahaha


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Some1 bump up this thread on 14th Feb.


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

thread bumped!!!


----------



## Chirag (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

What would be the time here?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

^^ 4.30pm.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Don't really care about the PS3, however, if they are shipping free worldwide, we can seriously think about buying some of the higher end hardware like 3d cards from them. I am sick and tired of the margins importers are charging.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

what about custom duties we have to pay?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Not only publicity, but also SEO in terms of linkbacks!


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Hey guys, this is going to start in another 23 minutes right?


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

now 8


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

how many are up for this?


----------



## juggler (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Something fishy??


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

coundown begins....
60 secs left

lol site crashed


> Warning: mysql_query(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/iphone02/public_html/classes/param_utilities.php on line 213
> 
> Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /home/iphone02/public_html/classes/param_utilities.php on line 215
> 
> ...


----------



## Chirag (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Ain't Working..


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Well, i din't get it, tried though. Server was waaaay overloaded.

Anyone got it?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

a million people on the site, no server can handle this much load.

keep trying

[edit]
server went offline!!!


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

none sold yet


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

no.. all are probably gone. The server just crashed. It says time left is 4 hrs.


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

all sold just 4 secs after the server came back


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

anyone got though?

[edit]

i was in till last time, at courier selection but server went off

damm i  missed it by 1 sec
****!!


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

nope


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

i think i got it

but the amount is $20.89

???

anyone?


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

me got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
amount is $10.11


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

what the .....


two ppl from here got it!


----------



## Chirag (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

^^
Lucky guys


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

should i make payment?
but no credit card here
can anyone lend me a CC?


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

will a visa gold help???
international payments??


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

You got a PM

[edit]
i am waiting,


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5173/Screenshot.png


----------



## Chirag (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

My luck.. urgh. Trying since 2 years for console..


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

i canceled the order, as no Credit card


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

me paid      .gary you do not have to pay for the order now.chech "my orders" status in ipmart account.it will be there.


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Dude is it possible to that order to me?I will give you 5k 

Server crashed when i clicked on check out


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Oh my god!!!!!!!!!
I have 2 PS3 in my order

WTF!!!
that why amount was $20


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



gary4gar said:


> Oh my god!!!!!!!!!
> I have 2 PS3 in my order
> 
> WTF!!!
> that why amount was $20


now is it $10.44????

congrats to you....


----------



## Chirag (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Garyyy one for me.. I can pay.. Phulzzz


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/1989/screenshot1ur3.th.png



how come i got two ps3

Guys wait i have mailed support, according to one person can get one


Please wait till then


----------



## Chirag (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

You got 2 and abhi got 1. So all 3 sold out to digit members!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

nopes buddy, one belong Andrew Le. his & my order number are same, i mailed supported for this


----------



## Chirag (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Chalo njoy gaming..


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Mr. Andrew Le paid for mine too

they will not reply till 18th, as its chineese new year

i got to wait for 4 days


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

has ps3 hacked???

some say its hacked a??? is it true.. if do PM me please...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

lucky guys,enjoy gaming.But wait....ps3 hasn't been hacked till now so you will need to buy original games which costs BOMB.I guess just selling them off will be a good choice.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

i may buy one coming week?>

wht to choose??? does hard disk inside it.. i mean  the  size matter???


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

the site says the winners are

Mr. Ian Herszterg - Brazil
Mr. Carlos Becerra - Colombia
Mr. Mohamed Ahmed Abd El-Rahman - Egypt 



*crazydeal.ipmart.com/


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

dunno man
i am shocked too,
glad i didn't pay anything yet

their server went mad

dude let me get it, will think this later


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

i was wondering too,I mean 2\3 from digfit,whoaa that kind of real good luck.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



The_Devil_Himself said:


> i was wondering too,I mean 2\3 from digfit,whoaa that kind of real good luck.



+1


----------



## iamtheone (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

yea man....that wud have popularise digit forums too


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

I feel i am cheated
the site names, Mr.  Mr. Ian Herszterg with order no 158752 as winner, however my order no is  158751.
So i am before him

Also i have the invoice for order, i am yet to make payment.
but in payment status
It shows Paid via paypal, and waiting for verification.
I can post transaction ID too & copy of invoice as a proof.

can anyone tell what is waiting for verification in paypal?

The payer IS is
	
	



```
foreva_blue at hotmail dot com
```

i called support & Ticket ID:  	230625
no reply yet
Obliviously something is very very wrong here


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Umm... even i got that screen where it said i have to make a payment, but the fact is, that was just a result of the server conking. The actual winners were those 3 people who checked out first. 

Don't pursue it. No point.


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

hey gary now check your orders page.the ps3 must be gone!!!!1
mine did so and i got an email that my money had been refunded.so guess no luck here.


----------



## Pat (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

^^Thank god that you atleast got your money back!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Oh. sh1t i completely forgot about it.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

its still there

and there are 2 items

should i pay money


----------



## juggler (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

May be a scam to get money from a lot of ppl


----------



## narangz (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

^^IPMart is a well known website & forum.


----------



## juggler (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

^^^ then garry should not have hesitation in paying the money


----------



## narangz (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

But they have declared the winners. He can contact the support & can also pay if he wants. The amount ain't that big.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

lets see, what they say
they closed my support ticket without repling

thats not fair


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

[update]
they are not replying me, they closed my support ticket twice
& i still have two items in my cart.
in payment status: Waitng for Verification

however i haven't paid them, wonder who did?
they sell it to predetermined person, they fool users 
they are cheaters!!


what is Waitng for Verification status in paypal, anyone knows?


----------



## hullap (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

^^^ sad


----------



## narangz (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

@Gary- Do you have any proof regarding your order number? I mean any email or anything like that? If yes, then send them an email that if they do not send you the PS3 you'll send them a legal notice.


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

^^ wow, legal notice! This is getting high profile man! 

Maybe we should give them a little credit guys, their server experienced what was probably the load of the millennium, and it is only natural that it went nuts. The three winners might be the ones in whose case the server was acting natural.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



narangz said:


> @Gary- Do you have any proof regarding your order number? I mean any email or anything like that? If yes, then send them an email that if they do not send you the PS3 you'll send them a legal notice.


I have Invoice with me. is that enough?


----------



## x3060 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

hey mate , thats sad you aint got . .


----------



## narangz (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



gary4gar said:


> I have Invoice with me. is that enough?



Printed? Invoice is more than enough.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

its a perfoma invoice, i have copy in printed


----------



## narangz (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



ring_wraith said:


> ^^ wow, legal notice! This is getting high profile man!
> 
> Maybe we should give them a little credit guys, their server experienced what was probably the load of the millennium, and it is only natural that it went nuts. The three winners might be the ones in whose case the server was acting natural.



Why not? He has ordered it before one of the winners & he has the order number with him!!! If they can't give a reply they deserve a legal notice!



gary4gar said:


> its a perfoma invoice, i have copy in printed


Just write them once again. If they have some senior executive & you have his email then try sending a normal query email. Otherwise just ask them the reason for not declaring you the winner as you ordered it before the winner & tell them you are thinking of going the legal way.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

i got their reply now


> Dear Mr xxx xxxxx(name removed),
> 
> Thank you for sending us your comment.
> 
> ...



so i got 2,000Rs from them, as a consolation .

i can buy any product worth 2k at their site


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



gary4gar said:


> i got their reply now
> 
> 
> so i got 2,000Rs from them, as a consolation .
> ...



same for me too.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Chal great. Atleast you guys got $50. Njoi.


----------



## narangz (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

LOL 

They might have received many _dhamkis_

Congrats guys!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

what can i get for $50 on their site?


----------



## narangz (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Search karo bhai.... If you've got some friend whose into mobile repairing you can buy some repair boxes for him & get the money from your friend


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

@abhinandh
whay are you buying?


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



gary4gar said:


> @abhinandh
> whay are you buying?


thinkin of buying a logitech chordless desktop or a dvd writer.btw gary check this one out.
*www.ipmart.com/main/product/TV007,iPlayer,Media,Player,34293.php?cat=2686&prod=34293

does it have an internal hdd??
if so how much capacity.


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

ouch.....did you see the shipping rates.the are itself $37 for most products.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



abhinandh said:


> ouch.....did you see the shipping rates.the are itself $37 for most products.


yeah, so what should we do?

how about this
*www.ipmart.com/main/product/Shoulder,Strap,Tote,35542.php?cat=3240&sort=price_asc&prod=35542


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

sometin like that seems the only viable option


----------



## friend_sunit (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Hello, 
Actually, I am one of those half-lucky persons, who were able to perform check out. And someone here, talked about_ dhamkis_. Yes.. Just check out this thread on their official forum. I was also among the persons, who were calling them, a FRAUD, at their own official site . 

I was even given an "infraction" on their forums for calling them "Fraud". 

And the admin their claims that he got hundreds of threatening calls from Malaysia itself.

*www.ipmart-forum.com/showthread.php?t=227357

Now, I am also pretty confused regarding, what to purchase with that 50$..
I selected some products, but the shipping costs are more than the cost of products itself. [for most of the goods].

so, I sent started a support Ticket, asking for Cash refund, instead of that free shopping credit. .
the reply was an e-mail id of someone @ ipmart.com. 

I have anyway, sent them a mail. And now waiting for a reply . Hope to get a reply soon.  Preferably, a positive reply .


----------



## friend_sunit (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

HEY... IF  anyone wants my free credit.. of 50$.. I want to sell it of.. 
If interested.. just PM me..


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

lol...btw it might have made more consumers interested in PS3 and their website


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



friend_sunit said:


> HEY... IF  anyone wants my free credit.. of 50$.. I want to sell it of..
> If interested.. just PM me..


find a buyer for me too, i will give you commission


----------



## DarkSilent (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

how about this item
*www.ipmart.com/main/product/Premium,Download,Account,131.php?cat=2551&sort=price_asc&prod=131

premium download account for 1 month for $49
just need to find buyer who want it for $30

right?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

damn guess I missed all the action. so they are having another crazy sale on 14 april for an iPod and Xbox 360 ? I bet they are going to be real cheap. I will definitely try to grab those on 14th april. Someone please bump this thread then.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



> how about this item
> *www.ipmart.com/main/product/P...e_asc&prod=131
> 
> premium download account for 1 month for $49
> ...


whats so special in it?


----------



## trigger (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

did anyone get it?


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

bump...

1 hour to the deal


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Less than 3 minutes left.....


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Gary, you're in the top 100.

Who's that guy from India? Is he from the forums?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

Cr@p, i didn't win.

i am on 67th


less than 10 seconds, all sold out


----------



## trigger (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*

me too lost.. but hey.. *Mr. Mohamed Ahmed Abd El-Rahman - Egypt*
won twice...


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Sony PlayStation 3 (80GB)  with DHL Free Shipping Worldwide! in only $9.90-Crazy*



vishalgupta said:


> me too lost.. but hey.. *Mr. Mohamed Ahmed Abd El-Rahman - Egypt*
> won twice...


Jesus christ
Holy sh!t.

This man is damn lucky bust@rd

here is a winner list
*digit.wsnw.net/uploads/winner.pdf


----------

